# Long-term Japanese language course in Tokyo - small groups



## mikaelus (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

I'm considering a move to Japan and I'm looking for a long term Japanese course (I work remotely, so working is not an issue, I have clients all over the world).

But I'm looking for a course that offers nice conditions, small groups (5-7 people - less is better). I noticed that most schools offer bigger classes - 15-20. So I'm just wondering if anybody had good experiences with staying so long in Tokyo - or, perhaps, knows language schools I could reach out to. Pretty much everything on the web looks similar, apart from one school, but that one has long term courses only in Fukuoka.

Thanks in advance!


----------

